# The Anabaptists' Inner Conflict



## LadyFlynt (Dec 4, 2006)

For years I subbed to an anabaptist publication...just to keep up with what they are saying and to have a good laugh at times...a good, but sad laugh).

Interesting thing I have noticed (and some of this is from being related to anabaptists)...

They quote A.W. Pink and J.C. Ryle ALOT
They insist on having Matthew Henry's commentaries on their bookcases and swear they will use or permit no other.
And one anabaptist lady I know has a J.C. Ryle book and claims it as her favorite.

But then you should hear what they and their publications have to say about calvinists (all except the lady...she disagrees with us but sees us a fellow believers)

I also wonder why I NEVER see them quoting Menno or any other historical anabaptist figure (?)


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 4, 2006)

it's a common practice of all Arminians to qoute from Calvinists when it suites thier ends. Take for example the IFB movement. They hold up Spurgeon as the "Prince of preachers" but yet deny doctrinally what he believed.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 4, 2006)

true...but the IFB hold a middle ground. I just find it ironic coming from the far extreme.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 4, 2006)

*Things that make you go HMMM*

I noticed the same type of thing among indy/fundy anti-calvinists in the past...

When I point out that the "Godly Men Of The Past" (all caps--it is a title) were calvinists I get one of two responses; a blank stare, or a "if they knew what I know they would change to my view".

Hmmm


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 4, 2006)

Okay, then let's quote pagans of the past...because if they knew what we knew...nah, human nature proves otherwise...


----------



## a mere housewife (Dec 4, 2006)

Colleen there's a rather vehement anti-Calvinist missionary here. He has a website chock full of the writings of Calvinists. He just thinks that in this one thing they were off. Again if they knew what he knew, I suppose.... I am not sure how Calvinism can be seen to be some kind of irrelevant deviation out of a whole stellar theology.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 4, 2006)

Exactly...our views stem off of our beliefs.


----------



## providenceboard (Dec 4, 2006)

I have noticed the same with a couple Anabaptist friends of mine. I went to a meeting of theirs several years ago, and the man doing the speaking noticed my J.C. Ryle Study Bible that I was carring at the time and got quite excited. They like Matthew Henry also. I have talked with one of them at length, and have come to the conclusion that he simple does not _understand_ Reformed theology or the Gospel. -Jeff


----------

